# How far would you go to protect a co-worker?



## Carol (Nov 21, 2007)

I belong to a business networking group.  Recently someone posed a situation where they work with someone that has an unusual medical condition that can cause them to fall very ill with very little warning.  The person in question has medication for the condition, but the medication is in suppository form.  A few people in the group got grossed out at the idea of giving a suppository to a colleague (vs. waiting for paramedics to arrive).

That left me wondering....we all have skills to protect the health and safety of others....just how far would you go to protect a co-worker?


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

It would depend on the situation. 

As someone trained as an EMT, medically I would do whatever would be possible in most basic medical situations to assist someone, including yes, giving a suppository.

In a self defense situation I am really up in the air. I have a wife and three kids that expect to see daddy come home from work every night. Does this mean I would never risk my life? No. But I would not go on a suicide mission for someone either.

This is a good question and the answer is a simple matter or morals and how far you are willing to go. We each have our limits, it's a matter of how far we would push those limits and the level of risk we would be willing to take on a case by case basis, as well as how comfortable we are with our skills in such situations. For me I know my limits, I know when I could do great good, vs great harm to a situation.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2007)

I have first responder/advance 1st aid training... if it's a medical condition then I'll do what I can according to my training/experience, until EMS arrives. 
If it's a self defense situation (i.e. robbery) then it depends on what all is going on. LEO response time to that area is nearly immediate, by that I mean within two or three minutes of the first 911 call, BAM they're there! So like I said it depends. If the danger was immediate and I was in a position to do something (effective) then prolly so. I just can't be one of those who just stand around waiting for help.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 21, 2007)

As far as the medical portion, if I knew that is what they needed, then no problem at all in my book, I would do what my limited medical knowledge would allow safely.

As far as defense, I concur with the comments of I have a wife to go home to at night, so the same here, no suicide missions for this guy anymore.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 21, 2007)

There was a news story recently that I can't find right now that discussed just that issue - except it was a student who needed medication administered by suppository, and the school staff that was resisting learning how to administer it.

In the case of coworkers or students (since I'm a teacher, the latter is rather more likely than the former), I would like to think that I would do whatever I was able to do to help save a life - but one never really knows until the situation occurs how one will react.

So far, the farthest I've needed to go was calling an ambulance over the protests of the staff member the ambulance was being called for - a situation that arose because all of the administrators (on whom such decisions are supposed to fall) were out of the building, while an extremely obese (5', 350 lbs) older woman was complaining of headaches and dizziness, whose blood pressure on the health office's cuff was about 200/175.  No one else was willing to take responsibility for calling 911 over her protest with the administrators all out - but I decided I'd rather get in trouble (which I didn't) for calling for help than regret it later if something worse happened.  The worst thing that happened to me was that the paramedics wanted to know why no one called sooner - the woman was fine, was treated for severe hypertension (she'd run out of her blood pressure meds and hadn't told anyone) and was released a few hours later - but she told the principal later that her doctor said that if she had waited until the end of the school day for treatment as she had intended to do, she'd likely have had a major stroke.


----------



## searcher (Nov 21, 2007)

As long as I have the proper protective gear and that it what is needed, then I am going to do it.   If you are not comfortable doing it, then you just need to wait.   JMO.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 21, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I belong to a business networking group.  Recently someone posed a situation where they work with someone that has an unusual medical condition that can cause them to fall very ill with very little warning.  The person in question has medication for the condition, but the medication is in suppository form.  A few people in the group got grossed out at the idea of giving a suppository to a colleague (vs. waiting for paramedics to arrive).
> 
> That left me wondering....we all have skills to protect the health and safety of others....just how far would you go to protect a co-worker?


I couldn't pass up an opportunity to tell them to "Shove it up their ***!"
Do it myself? Sure, gloved and paid...


----------



## wade (Nov 21, 2007)

All the way, DUH! Been there, done that. Well, not the suppository one. Done CPR on a heart attack victim and on a car accident. The first survived, the 2nd one didn't. Called in a helicopter on a bike accident on Mt. St. Helen's. Stopped 2 different attacks on people, once in a mess hall in Viet Nam and once in the post office. Nothing I hate worse than a bystander taking pictures and standing around with their thumbs up their butts. My only hope is when the crap hits the fan that every one around them helps them the same way that they would have helped some one else. Geeze................... Nothing better than knowing someone who is always waiting for "someone" else to do it. If not you then who????????


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 21, 2007)

Guardian said:


> As far as the medical portion, if I knew that is what they needed, then no problem at all in my book, I would do what my limited medical knowledge would allow safely.




If I had the training to do it, I would do it.  To do less, in my mind, is to be too "weak"???  I mean, come on!  Get some gloves on (there should be some on site if this is the case -- a person who may need this aid), do the deal (with training, of course -- one would have to know the right way), and then dispose of the gloves.  No muss, no fuss.  

If it became habitual, though, then that would not be acceptable!




Guardian said:


> As far as defense, I concur with the comments of I have a wife to go home to at night, so the same here, no suicide missions for this guy anymore.



I have no wife, and no children.  I am also no one's hero.  HOWEVER, there are two guys I work with that have been very helpful to me.  They have helped me to learn my job.  They are righteous dudes.  I hold them in high esteem.  I judge them to be of good character.  They are not the type of people to go around fighting and such.  They have studied the computer science all their lives, and are just nice guys.

If someone were to give these guys trouble, the bad guy better be ready, because I would join in in a NY minute!  I know that is taking a chance and bad things can happen, but if you knew how much these guys have helped me, you would know how I feel. 

Yeah, if anybody tried to come down on those guys, they would be messing with me too, for what its worth!  And I have taken punches and given them out before too!  It would not be the first time!  

I'm not saying that I'm a tough guy, because that's not the case, but I believe that I could dive in there and give a shot that would change the outcome, if that were to happen.  And, the chances are, it won't.  These guys aren't trouble makers.  

For the rest of the people who work there, who knows?  The jury is out.  I may join in, but, you know, I'm not down with those other people in the same way!





Regards,

Robert


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 21, 2007)

wade said:


> All the way, DUH! Been there, done that. Well, not the suppository one. Done CPR on a heart attack victim and on a car accident. The first survived, the 2nd one didn't. Called in a helicopter on a bike accident on Mt. St. Helen's. Stopped 2 different attacks on people, once in a mess hall in Viet Nam and once in the post office. Nothing I hate worse than a bystander taking pictures and standing around with their thumbs up their butts. My only hope is when the crap hits the fan that every one around them helps them the same way that they would have helped some one else. Geeze................... Nothing better than knowing someone who is always waiting for "someone" else to do it. If not you then who????????



Ditto. Well, not that I have had to medivac anyone out of Mt. St. helens, but I am saying I agree...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 21, 2007)

In that situation, I would if I liked the person. Wait a minute... only suppository? They cann't come up with anythng better? Hu... thats... really weird...

Anyways, our school's policy on 'what to do if theres an intruder' now involves haveing the teacher rush the person... which is fine but we have a few teachers in there 70's - 80's, and a paraplegegic (sp)... and we have a problem.


----------



## tellner (Nov 21, 2007)

First aid? Of course. Gross first aid? Still of course.

Defending him or her at a risk to myself? It depends on how much risk and my personal relationship with the person. Some of my former co-workers are very good friends. I officiated at Neil and Maritza's wedding and am godfather to their baby girl. Either of them would get the full monty. The manager who thought it would be funny to come up behind me and make like he was about to brain me with a clubbell? I wouldn't pee on him if he were on fire. He used up the "save his life" when I didn't shank him.


----------



## tradrockrat (Nov 21, 2007)

Recently, a man in Texas called 911 to report a burglary taking place in his neighbors house.  After over 7 minutes on the phone with the dispatcher, the theives were exiting the windows.  He clipped the phone to his belt and walked across the street with his shotgun.  The recording clearly plays the man shouting "Stop or you are dead!'  followed by three blasts of a shotgun.  This being Texas, he was not charged with anything even though one thief died (called the Castle law - you may use any force in a neighbors house that you would use in your own).That is how far I would go - a suppository is nothing, really.

You make your choices in life - either you are part of solution, or you are part of the problem.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 22, 2007)

My real, truthful answer isn't very real or truthful.  I run a karate school full time.  My co-workers are all my karate students, my friends.  My second family.  So, yes....I would do whatever it took.

But the reality of my situation doesn't really address the question.

In other jobs and other times, I'd do whatever medical intervention I knew how to do.  In terms of stepping in to defend a co-worker? When I worked jobs where there were folks I didn't like, I still would have stepped in.  I've stepped in for total strangers, after all.

Now that I have a son, I dunno.  Regardless of my instinct/impulse, I have a responsibility first to _him_.  That responsibility trumps my own wants, my own needs, maybe even my honor and integrity.


----------



## Jai (Nov 22, 2007)

As far as going all out for the medical end, I have delivered two babies, both total strangers while I was working security. Now that is something different. When I was in school we had another student suffer a stoke, and  half swallowed his tongue when he hit the floor. 
As far as MA goes, there was a young lady that I knew rather well who took a wicked axe kick to the side of her face, broke her jaw and a few other fractures besides. I was the only one there with any first aid ability and without thinking rushed to her side to help with what I could.

I am grateful I have never had to argue with a knife or a gun in defense of someone else, or myself for that matter. As I mentioned above its a matter of how far you are willing to go. I would die for my wife or my kids without a second thought. For a stranger or someone I hardly know? Yes I would do what I could to help them, but I'm not so sure I'd jump in front of a bullet.


----------



## Drac (Nov 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> First aid? Of course. Gross first aid? Still of course.
> 
> Defending him or her at a risk to myself? It depends on how much risk and my personal relationship with the person. Some of my former co-workers are very good friends. I officiated at Neil and Maritza's wedding and am godfather to their baby girl. Either of them would get the full monty. The manager who thought it would be funny to come up behind me and make like he was about to brain me with a clubbell? I wouldn't pee on him if he were on fire. He used up the "save his life" when I didn't shank him.


 

I agree 100%...When my sister-in-laws Father showed up at her wedding intoxicated and looking to fight I drew stern looks when I told a couple of his relitives that if he attacked I wouldn't care WHO he was..As far as a the co worker comment, I agree with that too...There are a couple officers I work with that  I wish would sneak up behind me..


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Suppositories are no big deal, they are routinely prescribed in Europe as the drugs get into your system quicker and without irritating your stomach. It may not sound very nice but is actually a better way to take many drugs.
My shift partners and I are a tight team and we know we can trust each other all the way.We quite often have to watch each others back and it's a good thing to know they're there for you.


----------



## SKB (Nov 23, 2007)

[FONT=verdana,Arial][FONT=verdana,Arial]*The Warrior Creed* 
by Robert L. Humphrey
(Iwo Jima Marine &
Bujinkan 10th Dan) 
Wherever I go,
everyone is a little bit safer because I am there. 
Wherever I am,
anyone in need has a friend. 
Whenever I return home,
everyone is happy I am there.
_"It's a better life!"_ 
I have no idea how people can just stand by when something 'bad' is happening to someone else???? I always think "What if that was one of my family members needing help?" No matter if it is a medical issue or someone being attacked!!! Would you not want someone to help your loved one if they were in danger? So how can you just watch? 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2007)

SKB said:


> [FONT=verdana,Arial][FONT=verdana,Arial]*The Warrior Creed*
> by Robert L. Humphrey
> (Iwo Jima Marine &
> Bujinkan 10th Dan)
> ...


Yes very true. Like one of those err computer (??) commercials where the guy is having lunch with his co-workers/friends and starts to choke on a piece of food he's eating... the others are watching him and talking about it. Then a stranger from another table gets up and does a quick Heimlich maneuver on the guy and sits back down... the end of the commercial says: "Stop Talking". 
Different context but basically the same idea of this thread... 
Learn what you can and learn how best YOU can help someone in need. If I'm not terribly mistaken... I think that's what we're all here on this planet/this life for. 
:asian:


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 24, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yes very true. Like one of those err computer (??) commercials where the guy is having lunch with his co-workers/friends and starts to choke on a piece of food he's eating... the others are watching him and talking about it. Then a stranger from another table gets up and does a quick Heimlich maneuver on the guy and sits back down... the end of the commercial says: "Stop Talking".
> Different context but basically the same idea of this thread...
> Learn what you can and learn how best YOU can help someone in need. If I'm not terribly mistaken... I think that's what we're all here on this planet/this life for.
> :asian:



I would more gladly help a complete stranger than someone who has been a dick to me.  Now, if someone is just a little bit of a hateful person, that is one thing, but, if they are REALLY hateful?  Well, I might just have to let them fend for themselves!  There is a certain line for me, where, if crossed, I think, "Okay, we are no longer friends."  

That doesn't happen too often, but it does happen sometimes, for me.


----------



## MJS (Nov 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I belong to a business networking group. Recently someone posed a situation where they work with someone that has an unusual medical condition that can cause them to fall very ill with very little warning. The person in question has medication for the condition, but the medication is in suppository form. A few people in the group got grossed out at the idea of giving a suppository to a colleague (vs. waiting for paramedics to arrive).
> 
> That left me wondering....we all have skills to protect the health and safety of others....just how far would you go to protect a co-worker?


 
I"m far from an EMT, so in any medical situation, I'd call 911.  Of course, if there was someone nearby who was qualified to assist, I'd let them, as any care given prior to an EMT, Paramedic, etc. arriving is better than nothing.

Of course, if anyone has the chance to take a CPR course, First Aid, etc., I'd suggest it.  As I said, its better to know something and you just may be able to help the person long enough before professional help arrives.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2007)

MJS said:


> IOf course, if anyone has the chance to take a CPR course, First Aid, etc., I'd suggest it. As I said, its better to know something and you just may be able to help the person long enough before professional help arrives.


 
Well said...


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> I would more gladly help a complete stranger than someone who has been a dick to me. Now, if someone is just a little bit of a hateful person, that is one thing, but, if they are REALLY hateful? Well, I might just have to let them fend for themselves! There is a certain line for me, where, if crossed, I think, "Okay, we are no longer friends."
> 
> That doesn't happen too often, but it does happen sometimes, for me.


 
Oh I like helping someone who's like that lol, it puts me one up on them! It's like the forgiveness thing, do you know how much it infuriates people to be told after they've done something nasty to you that you forgive them lol! It makes you seem the superior person, but of course you know the adage ...don't get mad, get even!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 27, 2007)

Call me an *******, but it would depend on how I felt about the person in question.  In most cases, I would provide aid or protection, but not in all of them... I know people that are contemptable enough to me that I simply wouldn't bother.


----------



## fireman00 (Nov 27, 2007)

first responder trained so as long as there is a pair of rubber gloves I'd help 'em out.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 27, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I belong to a business networking group. Recently someone posed a situation where they work with someone that has an unusual medical condition that can cause them to fall very ill with very little warning. The person in question has medication for the condition, but the medication is in suppository form. A few people in the group got grossed out at the idea of giving a suppository to a colleague (vs. waiting for paramedics to arrive).
> 
> That left me wondering....we all have skills to protect the health and safety of others....just how far would you go to protect a co-worker?


 
I think it depends on everyone. For example I was studying vet before we came to TX with my husband and I worked with dead animals, almost putrid meal, and other disgusting things (lol). I had to clean sick animals, their vomit, diarrhea, etc. So, if I can really save someone's life just giving him the suppository I'd just do it (with a goood pair of gloves lol) and then call 911. But obviously other people just can't.



Jai said:


> In a self defense situation I am really up in the air. I have a wife and three kids that expect to see daddy come home from work every night. Does this mean I would never risk my life? No. *But I would not go on a suicide mission for someone either.*



I agree!


----------

